# "Messages récupérés" MAIL



## fleuros (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Voilà depuis que j'ai envoyé un courriel tout à l'heure, je recois ce courriel en plusieurs exemplaires dans la rubrique de mail "messages récupérés"...
Je ne veux plus recevoir ca !!
Pouvez vous me dire comment faire ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo

ensuite une recherche préalable t'aurait pointé par exemple
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-me-renvoit-un-mail-en-rafale-303638.html
ou
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/bal-bloquee-message-trop-volumineux-298103.html


----------

